
Welcome to Feiba Peveli: Procedurally Generated Place Names from the 1820s - polm23
https://medium.com/@aareed/welcome-to-feiba-peveli-9fe7b22a454f
======
myself248
Article describes a scheme for encoding lat/long into pronounceable words,
down to 2 figures past the decimal point, which is enough to get you about a
kilometer square (at the equator, finer towards the poles), so appropriate for
names of cities and towns but not individual houses.

Extending the scheme to longer words for more precision seems straightforward
but is not discussed.

What's unique about this as compared to W3W or OLC or any other schemes is
that the encoding is so simple it can be done in your head once you learn the
table. I suspect that folks who dealt a lot with locations would learn to do
so very quickly, somewhat like De Smet speculates that Soundex coding on
driver's license numbers might enable bouncers to quickly suss out sloppy
fakes where the DLN doesn't match the printed name:
[http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/numbers/dl_us_shared.html](http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/numbers/dl_us_shared.html)

~~~
cat199
> Soundex coding on driver's license numbers might enable bouncers to quickly
> suss out sloppy fakes

Wouldn't corrupt bouncers likely be a good source of 3rd-party QC consultants
for those in the fake ID industry?

seems like this would get out pretty quickly. might stop home fakes, but
that's about it..

~~~
myself248
Sure, it becomes an arms race, but I think your garden-variety kid trying to
sneak into clubs is A) not getting caught for this reason, and B) not being
told what's faulty about their fake ID even when they do get caught.

Or maybe the faker-maker software packages already take this into account when
making up a DLN. I have no idea.

------
dllthomas
Can we add this to the Geohashing app?

------
webel0
Coming soon to a whiteboard near you!

